# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Huber-Suhner feeder 5150-5876

## Ifaistos

Ηρθε σήμερα το feeder των 5Ghz που είχα βρει στο ebay.

Frequency range 5150 - 5875 MHz
Impedance 50 Ohm
VSWR 1.5
Polarization linear, vertical
Gain 13.5 dBi
3 dB beamwidth horizontal 40°
3 dB beamwidth vertical 35°
Downtilt 0°
Front to back ratio 18 dB
Max. power 80 W (CW) at 50°C


Έχω κάνει attach και το pdf .

To άνοιξα  ::  και με μια πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται εύκολο στο να αντιγραφή
μια και ουσιαστικά είναι 2 μικρές πλακέτες.

Υπάρχει κάποιος διατεθειμένος να το δοκιμάσει για να δούμε πως πάει σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες κατασκευές που έχουμε κάνει ?

----------


## papashark

κόστος ?

----------


## Ifaistos

Καινούργιο 75 λίρες  ::  
http://www.wlanplanet.co.uk/acatalog/su ... 90008.html

----------


## papashark

Στέλιο δεν θα το έλεγα feeder...

Περισσότερο για panel μου πάει, ο κατασκευαστής την ονομάζει planar πάντως  ::  

Αλλά και 100+ €.... πολύ αλμυρό


Πάντως θέλω να δοκιμάσω αυτό σε κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Billgout

> Στέλιο δεν θα το έλεγα feeder...
> 
> Περισσότερο για panel μου πάει, ο κατασκευαστής την ονομάζει planar πάντως  
> 
> Αλλά και 100+ €.... πολύ αλμυρό
> 
> 
> Πάντως θέλω να δοκιμάσω αυτό σε κάποια στιγμή.


Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται αυτό και έχει και καλή τιμούλα..........μήπως να δοκιμαστεί κανένα ζευγάρι...ίσως να μην αξίζει να φτιάξουμε τελικά.
Το μόνο μειονέκτημα ο περιορισμός στο upper level της μπάντας (αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο...)

----------


## ngia

Στα κοινά κάτοπτρα που χρησιμοποιούμε θα δώσει λιγότερο κέρδος σε σχέση με τις κλασσικές χοανούλες.
Όχι και καμιά φοβερή διαφορά κάνα δυο db φαντάζομαι.
Χρειάζεται για τον ιδανικό φωτισμό (καλό κέρδος και μικροί πλευρικοί λοβοί) ένα feeder λίγο πιο φαρδύ.

----------


## Billgout

> Στα κοινά κάτοπτρα που χρησιμοποιούμε θα δώσει λιγότερο κέρδος σε σχέση με τις κλασσικές χοανούλες.
> Όχι και καμιά φοβερή διαφορά κάνα δυο db φαντάζομαι.
> Χρειάζεται για τον ιδανικό φωτισμό (καλό κέρδος και μικροί πλευρικοί λοβοί) ένα feeder λίγο πιο φαρδύ.


Τα διαγράμματα πάντως που έδωσε ο Στέλιος στο pdf, για το feeder του είναι πολύ καλά σε θέματα πλευρικών λοβών...

----------


## ngia

Ναι μια χαρά κεραία είναι απλά δες ότι αν τη βάλεις για feeder στα κοινά μας πιάτα θα φωτίζει το κέντρο του πιάτου με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρησιμοποιείται όλη η επιφάνεια του κατόπτρου και να έχουμε μικρότερο του ιδανικού κέρδος.
Βέβαια έτσι θα έχει το σύστημα και αρκετά μικρότερους πλευρικούς λοβούς.

----------


## Billgout

> Ναι μια χαρά κεραία είναι απλά δες ότι αν τη βάλεις για feeder στα κοινά μας πιάτα θα φωτίζει το κέντρο του πιάτου με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρησιμοποιείται όλη η επιφάνεια του κατόπτρου και να έχουμε μικρότερο του ιδανικού κέρδος.
> Βέβαια έτσι θα έχει το σύστημα και αρκετά* μικρότερους πλευρικούς λοβούς*.


sounds good to me......αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι αν τελικά κάνει το feeder μονο για το upper level της μπάντας....

@ifaistos.... κανένα νέο?

----------


## Ifaistos

Δυστηχώς δεν τον πήρα μαζί εχτές στο meeting του Πειραιά για να το δώσω σε κανένα από τα παιδιά για να το δοκιμάσει  ::  

Αν βρω το Σ/Κ κάποιον από τους #1540, spirosco, b52 θα του το δώσω για να δει σε σύγκριση με τα υπάρχοντα, νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## ngia

> sounds good to me......αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι αν τελικά κάνει το feeder μονο για το upper level της μπάντας....



Στα specs λέει πως είναι και για τις τρεις μπάντες.
Καμία φώτο για το εσωτερικό και τις διαστάσεις είναι εύκολη;;

----------


## Ifaistos

Ναι 2 pcb είναι, το απόγευμα θα τα περάσω από τον scanner και θα τα κάνω Post για τους ενδιαφερόμενους

btw Μήπως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά ότι τα offset πιάτα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για τους 5 GHz ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Billgout

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δει στο εξωτερικο (από sites) κυρίως prime focus....αλλά που θα βρούμε πιατάκια μικρών σχετικα διαστάσεων (εκτός αν θέλει κανένας να βάλει κανα 2-μετρο  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Μωρέ ένα καλούπι primefocus 80 εκατοστών θέλουμε μόνο:
ή να φτιάξουμε ή να βρούμε κάποιον που έχει ...  ::  
feeder έχουμε αλλά φτιάχνουμε κιόλας  ::  
και ανακλαστήρες φτιάχνουμε...  ::  τόσα κουταλοπήρουνα (θα βρούμε το ιδανικό)

----------


## Ifaistos

Το feeder θα είναι στον Spirosco για το weekend

Ξεκίλιασμα,αξονική και λοιπές εργασίες από Δευτέρα  ::

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα να πάραλαβω τα καπάκια  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Μέτά τις πρώτες δοκιμές του feeder Huber & Suhner τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολύ καλά.  ::   ::   ::  

Εδωσε την ίδια απόδοση με τα feeder από μπακιροσωλήνα όταν χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν feeder σε πιάτα, αλλά το καλό είναι ότι έδωσε 1 db παραπάνω (σε σχέση με τα μπακιρο-feeder) όταν το χρησιμοποιήσαμε σκέτο (όχι με πιάτο).
(Πράγμα που δείχνει ότι μάλλον τα μπράτσο που είχαμε δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο)

Λόγο του χαμηλού κόστους κατασκευης (2 pcb περίπου 10 χ 10 εκατοστά)
σκέφτομαι να βγάλω μια "παρτίδα" για να την δοκιμάσουμε.
Μια και το κόστος θα είναι αρκετά χαμηλό (3-4 Ευρώ max) θα βγάλω μια 20άδα και θα δωθούν σε όποιον θέλει για να τα δοκιμάσει χωρίς κόστος (καλά θα κεράσει καφέ  ::   ::  )

Το κομμάτι που μένει να δούμε είναι αυτό ενός πλαστικού κουτιού ανκαι το ψάχνω ήδη όποιος έχει καμιά άκρη, ιδέα ας το πει

'Ετσι με ένα κόστος γύρω στα 10 ευρώ (πλακέτα, βύσμα κουτί) θα έχουμε ένα πολύ καλό feeder made by awmn για τις lancom  ::

----------


## ysam

To pvc se σπρει δεν κάνει? Αυτό για πλαστικοποίηση πλακετών λεω. 
Με δύο τρεις στρώσεις νομίζω θα είναι μια χαρά..

-Γιάννης

----------


## dermanis

Δηλώνω υποψήφιος δοκιμαστής.

Χρόνια Πολλά,
Ευάγγελος

----------


## nkladakis

Στέλιο και εγώ δυο

----------


## koem

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για δύο feeders. Μπας και κάνουμε εκείνο το link με τον B52 με τα LANCOM μας...

----------


## nvak

Και εγώ ενδειαφέρομαι για δύο.
Κάποιο καλό παιδί από όσο ξέρω έχει καλούπια για prime focus  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σόρρυ που βγαίνω offtopic αλλά αυτό το καλό παιδι με τα καλούπια για prime focus θα κάνει κάτι; ενδιαφέρομαι...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για μόνωση υπάρχει και η λύση της υγρής ρυτίνης που απλονεται και παίρνει οτι σχήμα θέλουμε....
1 καλσον !!!?!!!
λίγο χαρτονι
και ρυτίνη και φτιάχνεις το περίβλημα για το feeder! 

(Μην πάρει κανείς καμιά ρόζ κάλτσα και μας δουλεύουν όλοι!)

EDIT
=======
Η βασική ιδέα ήρθε από εδώ> http://www.thelab.gr/reviews/Shroud_1.php

----------


## papashark

Ωραία τα λέτε, αλλά δεν κάνουν όλα τα υλικά για στεγανοποίηση, καθώς προκαλούν υψηλές απώλειες.

----------


## Ifaistos

Τα διάφορα βερνίκια δεν νομίζω να αντέξουν "outdoor" χρήση.
Επίσης είναι και το θέμα των απωλειών.

Ψάχνω να βρω το ίδιο υλικό (asa) που είναι φτιαγμένο και το original feeder, αλλά λόγω απογραφών κλπ δεν θα έχω απάντηση σύντομα (καμιά βδομάδα με 15 μέρες)

Υπάρχει και η λύση να το κάνουμε "σάντουιτς" σε 2 κομμάτια τεφλόν  ::  

Πάντως αν βρούμε κάτι, με το cnc που υπάρχει στην εταιρεία βγάζουμε ότι κουτάκι θέλουμε.

btw Το pdf με τα specs μπορείται να το ανοίξετε ? Εγώ δοκίμασα αλλά δεν...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> θα βγάλω μια 20άδα και θα δωθούν σε όποιον θέλει για να τα δοκιμάσει χωρίς κόστος (καλά θα κεράσει καφέ   )


Δηλαδή 20 καφέδες σύνολο!

Έ ρε flames Που θα πέσουν από το πείραγμα στα νέυρα που θα σου κάνουν 20 καφέδες!

Τρέμε φόρουμ!

χαχαχαχα

{Ευχαρίστως πάω στα offtopic  :: }

----------


## spirosco

Αντε θειο Ifaiste, βαλε μπροστα τις μηχανες γιατι οπου να'ναι θα υπαρξει μεγαλη ζητηση  :: 

Θα πρεπει να δωθει προσοχη στο θεμα της βασης στηριξης.
Θα ηταν καλο η βαση να εχει δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιζει εστω και για 4-5 ποντους την αποσταση του feeder
απο την εστια του πιατου.
Αυτο θα βοηθησει στη καλυτερη προσαρμογη του feeder σε πιατα διαφορετικων χαρακτηριστικων.

----------


## Capvar

Δηλώνω και εγώ υποψήφιος feederoδοκιμαστής  ::  ,άντε μήπως και δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## ysam

Κερνάω και εγώ 2 καφέδες.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

3 ΓΧΓ (Γλυκούς Χωρίς Γάλα)...είμαστε μεγάλη παρέα

----------


## ysam

Τελικά έχουμε κανένα νέο από τα feederάκια? Για να ετοιμάζουμε τους καφέδες  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Προχωράνε, αν και ο admin-spirosco μας άργησε...
Είχε πρόβλημα το slack  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Προχωράνε, αν και ο admin-spirosco μας άργησε...
> Είχε πρόβλημα το slack


Θειο, τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια...δωσε feeders στο λαο  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Λοιπόν μόλις έμαθα ότι τα feeders θα είναι έτοιμα μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα  ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να βρω και μια λύση με το κουτί.

----------


## LimaH

Καθυστερημένος λίγο αλλά κερνάω
2 καλοχτυπημένους  ::

----------

